# SOLOMON 3 RTA - SUPRIZED AS HELL



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

This thread is just to ask a few questions, but before I do I have to give you guys some background info

Before I started hanging out with you awesome people I had to research and investigate and phone a uncle who has a cousin in wholesale toiletpapier before buying anything....

So when I bought my first RTA (SOLOMON 3) it was on a recommendation from the Smok stand in keywest mall (they stopped making cinnimon doughnut SOOOO ANGRY about that) anyway ig to some cheap cotton and some cheap coils and a pitstop kit. It took me: 12 wicks + 2 burnt fingers and 40gb worth of data to wick the damn thing.

Now I love the RTA, I even find it better than the dead rabbit.

Q1: how many times have you guys bought a atty out of hype and was disappointed?

Q2. Is there simplistic good atty out there that really works well ( I'm not talking about the atty you have to stand on 1 leg while doing the maccarena and then wick it)
Q3. I'M considering joining squoinking(spelling)
Is there a simple device and atty I can start with


----------



## swisscheese (17/9/19)

squoink piggy!!! squoink!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Juan_G (17/9/19)

Get a Goon! You'll never look back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

swisscheese said:


> squoink piggy!!! squoink!!!


Whaaahhhaaaa I know how to say the damn word but for the life of me my spelling is down the toilet today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

Juan_G said:


> Get a Goon! You'll never look back!


Goon? Motivate your pick tell me why because I see vaping like an investment into my health, and buying on the hype train is just not for me


----------



## Halfdaft (17/9/19)

Juan_G said:


> Get a Goon! You'll never look back!


100% agree with you there, the OG is still my favorite RDA of all time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Whaaahhhaaaa I know how to say the damn word but for the life of me my spelling is down the toilet today


They’re tried and tested RDA’s that, in my opinion, have proven their worth over the years. I still use my OG goon because nothing else has beaten the performance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> phone a uncle who has a cousin in wholesale toiletpapier



We may be related. I also have an uncle who has a career in the wholesale toilet paper industry. 

Do you want a single or dual RDA ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (17/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Goon? Motivate your pick tell me why because I see vaping like an investment into my health, and buying on the hype train is just not for me


VERY easy to build and wick, flavour is amazing and you can either drip or squonk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> We may be related. I also have an uncle who has a career in the wholesale toilet paper industry.
> 
> Do you want a single or dual RDA ?


Not to sure I'm trying to figure out where to go from here there are so many things out there it's super hard to pick or decide I know I wanna go the Squonk regulated mod route (I like the safety) so I'm looking for that tried and tested route I'm not much of a dripper guy I don't have time to drip I'm on the road alot so squonking is the next best thing right?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/9/19)

I see you were so suprized by the Solomon 3 that now you going to squonk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters (17/9/19)

1) Bought the Enthion as it was supposed to be an improvement on the Hadaley. Although it's a good RDA, it's not as good as I expected.

2) RTA's - Zeus Dual or X; Kylin v2: I'm sure there are others as well.

3) Squonking is my vaping method of choice, the flavour of an RDA (which it is) with greater juice capacity than most RTA's. You must bear in mind that the squonk bottle takes up the space of a battery.

If you have a dual coil BF (bottom fed) RDA, you will need either a 2 battery mod or a mod that can take larger batteries (20700, 21700, 26650) so that you get decent usage from the battery before it goes pap. My personal choice is a single coil BF RDA running at about 45W, although I do have a dual coil RDA running on a 21700 mech squonker as well.

When buying a RDA please make sure it has a BF pin. Unfortunately I can't offer specific mods or BF RDA's as I'm in a very happy space and have what I need.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beserker786 (17/9/19)

#mesh


----------



## Grand Guru (17/9/19)

Okay so I'm going to make some affordable winner recommendations for you.
Single coil RDS: wasp nano sitting on top of a luxotic BF semi-regulated. It's a top winner setup and very affordable: around 400 second hand.


Dual coil RDA: Drop Dead/Dead Rabbit/Goon V1.5 I would say all 3 are awesome with a little preference for the Drop Dead in my case sitting on top of a Pulse 80W. You can get both for around R600 in the 2nd hand market.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/9/19)

P.S stuff you buy following the hype will disappoint you 1 out of 2 times. My advice is give it some time and there I’m talking about a few weeks then you’ll start seeing the real value of the “thing”.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Geldart39 (17/9/19)

I second that @Grand Guru 

Luxotic BF with wasp nano



Pulse 80w (20700 battery) / Pulse X 90w (21700 battery) with a recurve RDA as I prefer single coils and really enjoy the airflow.


I lean more towards the pulse 80w / 90w and recurve setup and the squonk bottle it just right for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (17/9/19)

Pulse 80’s going for decent price at Vaperite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> This thread is just to ask a few questions, but before I do I have to give you guys some background info
> 
> Before I started hanging out with you awesome people I had to research and investigate and phone a uncle who has a cousin in wholesale toiletpapier before buying anything....
> 
> ...



Hi @SparkySA

The guys above have given great advice. I will add a few points from my view:

Q1: how many times have you guys bought a atty out of hype and was disappointed?

Quite a lot. The thing is that there are new atties coming out all the time. And while there are improvements here and there - oftentimes its just hype and the new atty isnt much better than the previous one. It might have a few differences but might not necessarily be better. If you compare atties today with atties from say 3 or 4 years ago, I would say they are generally better. But not always.

Q2. Is there simplistic good atty out there that really works well ( I'm not talking about the atty you have to stand on 1 leg while doing the maccarena and then wick it)

I wish there was a very easy answer. But there isnt. The reason from my perspective is that we are all different and prefer different types of vaping styles. Some of us like a lower power, tighter draw atty. Some like more power, more air and dual coils for example. Then there's the juice. Some atties work better with some juices in my view.

I am more on the tamer side of the spectrum with generally lower powered, tighter airflow single coil atties. My best flavour atties are my RM2 for MTL (very tight), Hadaly for restricted lung and Petri V2 RDA for a dual coil - bit more air, but still fairly restricted. I have a Goon too and several other atties but they seldom get used.

On the tank side of things I love my Subtank Mini (that is ancient but still works for me for a low powered tightish restricted lung vape) and then I love my Skyline for crisp flavour. And not to forget my Lemo1 from 5 years ago which is outstanding - sharpest flavour in my fleet.

Q3. I'M considering joining squoinking(spelling)
Is there a simple device and atty I can start with

It's spelled squonking. My Reos are my only squonker but they are mechanical. Love them to bits. The nice thing about squonking is you get RDA (dripper) flavour with tank like convenience. That said, today's tanks I think have closed the flavour gap a lot - so one probably doesnt have to have a squonker to get good flavour and convenience. But they are great devices if you get one that is reliable and with a good atty on top. I am unfamiliar with the current squonkers but the members here will advise you. Squonking is definitely something you should try at some point in your vaping to see how you like it. Its not for everyone. Some love it - others not so much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @SparkySA
> 
> The guys above have given great advice. I will add a few points from my view:
> 
> ...


Thank you @Silver for taking the time to respond I always appreciate it when smart guys like you take the time to answer me, your insight is unique and relatable, I am in the same boat, I on the other hand I love airflow and flavor I love single low watts and dual high watts so I'm stuck for now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Thank you @Silver for taking the time to respond I always appreciate it when smart guys like you take the time to answer me, your insight is unique and relatable, I am in the same boat, I on the other hand I love airflow and flavor I love single low watts and dual high watts so I'm stuck for now



Try several atties

You will find what works for you
Can be a bit of a mission and a bit costly but after you’ve tried a few highly rated ones you should find one or two that do it for you.

Also browse the various RDA and atty threads here. When you see lots of people posting about a particular device over a longer period of time it usually means that’s quite a popular choice.

Problem is that some of the older good atties might be hard to find at the shops now. Classifieds may be your only route for those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

Silver said:


> Try several atties
> 
> You will find what works for you
> Can be a bit of a mission and a bit costly but after you’ve tried a few highly rated ones you should find one or two that do it for you.
> ...


Will check it out thank you


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

The reason for this thread is :
1. I have just vaped with RTA devices
2. I think I might need to try a good RDA 
3. alot of guys are running around with Squonk devices.

VAPING has evolved alot these past few years, with thousands of mods and attys Comming out 

I prefer a RTA - less time filling the wicks 
BUT I have to ask myself am I missing out on other types of vaping? 
Should I consider getting and RDA/RDTA
What would I gain from it?

Would it be pref to vape with RDA at home and use RTA on the road. 

Well those are all valid questions, and as I said the puzzle is not complete, thanks again for coloring in the canvas on my vape journey and I am looking forward to grow in knowledge

@Jean claude Vaaldamme gathering information is how anyone grows, I love RTA now but is there more, and without good forum members like the guys responding to my questions and giving their valuable time and input, I won't be able figure this out

What works internationally does not always work for South Africans due to what's available so I can watch YouTube vids or overseas reviews till I'm sick but I won't find the insight that I get here. 

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I see you were so suprized by the Solomon 3 that now you going to squonk?


See above post


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/19)

Q1: how many times have you guys bought a atty out of hype and was disappointed?

PLENTY of times. Luckily I have now found my happy place so I don't really chase gear that much anymore.


Q2. Is there simplistic good atty out there that really works well ( I'm not talking about the atty you have to stand on 1 leg while doing the maccarena and then wick it)

I am completely out of the loop when it comes to RTA's. Haven't used one in ages. Squonking is my preferred vaping style. I've heard good thinks of the Zeus X and Profile Unity RTAs. My go to RDA for squonking is the Recurve RDA. Awesome flavor, easy to build on and has never missed a beat. (I have 5 Recurve singles and 2 Recurve Duals. The Wasp is also a brilliant little budget RDA.


Q3. I'M considering joining squoinking(spelling)
Is there a simple device and atty I can start with:

Pulse 80w or Luxotic BF will probably be your best entry level Squonkers. If you want to go mech, I would point you in the Furyan or Coppervape direction. (Please only go mech once you fully understand ohms law and all the dangers that go with using a mech device. They are pretty safe, but simple mistakes can have dire consequences, and the vaping world doesn't need any more negativity at the moment)

My RDA recommendation for squonking will obviously be the Recurve. Also, look into the Profile RDA if Mesh coils interest you.


Ultimately Vaping is a personal journey. What works for one won't necessarily work for another  .
Experiment and have fun. You WILL eventually find a setup that just works for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Q1: how many times have you guys bought a atty out of hype and was disappointed?
> 
> PLENTY of times. Luckily I have now found my happy place so I don't really chase gear that much anymore.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice I'm driving now will reply properly later tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------

